# Whats the best sand to use?



## RudeDogg1 (5 Sep 2010)

When i finely set up my tank I want to use a layer of something like the tropica substrate caped with a fine realy wite sand. My question is what the best stuff to use that isnt going to break the ban? I quite like the caribsea wite moon sand but its so expensive. Some say play sand but some say its to dusty so im confused lol


----------



## dw1305 (5 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
If you can get 100% silica sand for swimming pool filters etc it is pretty pale in colour. It's funny because I'm always on the look out for less white silica sand.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2010)

Unipac do a pure white if that's what you're after? Around Â£2.95 for a small 2.5kg-ish bag.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Sep 2010)

just want a pale one that looks good against discus colours


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2010)

I'd go for regular silver or silica sand. Or I also use a lot of B&Q Kiln Dried sand


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Sep 2010)

whats kiln dried is that like builders sand?

cheers Rudi


----------



## Tom (5 Sep 2010)

Pretty much silver sand, but it's cheap at B&Q. Be sure to wash it thoroughly in a bucket first to remove the dust


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Sep 2010)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> whats kiln dried is that like builders sand?
> 
> cheers Rudi




Rudi
Kiln dried sand is brushed into the gaps on block paving.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Block-Paving-Sand/invt/220201

Regards
Paul


----------



## RudeDogg1 (5 Sep 2010)

thanks paul


----------



## bigmatt (6 Sep 2010)

I've used play sand with no probs at all - obviously all guaranteed safe and non-toxic as it's meant for children!
Matt


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

Yes, I second play sand, and if you put in a few root tab's it is easily converted into a good planting substrate, it is useful to have around as well because you can use it to cap other substrates.


----------



## samc (6 Sep 2010)

i like zambezi sand   nice and natural.


----------



## Garuf (6 Sep 2010)

I like Zambezi too, it's a little bit larger grained so is less likely to get cyno if maintenance wains for what ever reason.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (16 Oct 2010)

i quite like the look of caribseas cystal river i might get that


----------



## gabriel.basso (18 Oct 2010)

My vote goes for silica sand for swimming pool filters, it cheap, clean and you'll find it in many different grain sizes and colors. I personally use it and had no problems. The only thing I made to prevent any kind of contamination or mold was boiling it into a metal bucket before I put it in the tank. My wife was a little distressed with a bucket on the stove but before she had a heart attack the process was over


----------



## RudeDogg1 (18 Oct 2010)

does anyone know of any sites selling caribsea crystal river sand?


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2010)

Hi all,


> My vote goes for silica sand for swimming pool filters, it cheap, clean and you'll find it in many different grain sizes and colors. I personally use it and had no problems.


 That is my sand of choice as well. Unfortunately it isn't that easy to get in the UK, as personal swimming pools aren't big here.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hartle (22 Oct 2010)

oliverar said:
			
		

> Yes, I second play sand, and if you put in a few root tab's it is easily converted into a good planting substrate, it is useful to have around as well because you can use it to cap other substrates.



I'm the same. Play sand all the way. I just rinse it through thoroughly in a bucket before adding to the tank to get rid of the 'dust'. It's cheap from B&Q and great for use alone and as a cap.

I have a 70L tank growing crypts, giant val, java fern and two variety of hygrophilia in nothing but playsand and they're still growing well after over a year.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (22 Oct 2010)

Just bought 3 15kg bags of argos playsand can't grumble for 2.99 a bag. Seeing as my hunt for caribsea was fruitless


----------

